# 14.2 black welsh cross gelding



## Bluecomet (18 August 2011)

Hi, this is a bit of long shot but I thought I'd give it ago! I am looking for any information on where my pony came from!

I bought him From Tom davin in 2002 and I know all his history with Tom. What I am looking for is where he came from before that....

He arrived at toms in quite a state, covered in poo, matted and baby ish. He was two maybe three years old max! As above he is 14.2hh black with a small star, two back White socks. He is most likely to be welsh cross Arab/ hackney as that's the type of movement he has &#57430; 

No papers or passport, now just holds the one I got him! 

Someone bred a lovely pony and I'd love to know his breeding!

Like I said a long shot! &#58388;


----------



## Bluecomet (9 May 2012)

http://i966.photobucket.com/albums/ae150/bootyful21/173.jpg
http://i966.photobucket.com/albums/ae150/bootyful21/054.jpg
http://i966.photobucket.com/albums/ae150/bootyful21/018.jpg

Photo's added!! (hopefully they work)

Any information on where he came from would be wonderful!!


----------



## cally6008 (9 May 2012)

Is that a freezemark I spy on the 3rd photo ?


----------



## Bluecomet (9 May 2012)

Hi,

Yes it is, but I had this done along with his microchip and passport.

I think my chances of finding any trace of his breeding or beginnings are rather slim 

thank you


----------

